
Canon printers found using very outdated (NSA backdoored) encryption standard - KirinDave
https://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/tls/current/msg25168.html
======
Chaebixi
I think this needs more clarification. As far as I can tell, this post only
states that these printers merely used the BSAFE library, which used a likely-
backdoored PRNG.

It's not news that something used a library, unless that thing is a lot higher
profile than a random printer model.

